# mySQL Server + Exim4?



## kevkev (21. November 2006)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal fragen, was für eine Abhängigkeit dder MySQL Server 4.1 mit Exim4 hat?

Ich möchte nur "mysql-server-4.1" installieren, und der will mir gleich exim4 mitinstallieren?!


```
tuxtest:~/scripts# apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
  exim4 exim4-base exim4-daemon-light mailx
Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
  eximon4 exim4-doc-html exim4-doc-info
Die folgenden NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  exim4 exim4-base exim4-daemon-light mailx mysql-server-4.1
0 aktualisiert, 5 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Es müssen noch 0B von 15,9MB Archiven geholt werden.
Nach dem Auspacken werden 33,7MB Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren? [J/n]
```

Entferne ich danach exim4, wird mysql-server-4.1 auch entfernt .

Wie kann Ich das ganze ohne Exim installieren?

Gruß Kevin


----------

